# Gunners UP parts



## rocko (Sep 26, 2007)

Where can I get parts for the Gunners up Wingers? I need a new wiring harness. The end that plugs into my tri tronics release popped off.


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

You can buy the plug at Radio Shack or any electronics store and solder it on. If you are not much at working with wiring, take it to a radio/tv repair shop.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

ummmmmm.maybe call GU???
Just a thought......


----------



## rocko (Sep 26, 2007)

Ummmm....maybe I did, but got no response.:monkey:


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

rocko said:


> Ummmm....maybe I did, but got no response.:monkey:


 
I find that hard to believe...did you call them? If you did they answered and would have shipped you one the same day. I know I have talked to them 3 times this week and each time they answered. I question your no responce

Edit, just called them, they are there, not sure why you would get no responce


----------



## Ken Newcomb (Apr 18, 2003)

Someone always answers the phone at GU, then you get transferred to Jerry and he takes excellent care of you. Once he has sent me replacement stuff I probably should have been charged for.


----------



## rocko (Sep 26, 2007)

Well, you must have one of his personal numbers, because all I get is "This number is not in Service"...

(888) 530-4441

Straight from the gunners up website


----------



## rocko (Sep 26, 2007)

No response to my email either......I question your response badbull


----------



## Masley (Sep 27, 2007)

I have called and talked to Jerry several times at the number from the website (they share a phone line with another company, so the person who answers the phone may not answer as "Gunners up" - you have to ask for gunners up), and he has always helped me.

Regarding the wiring harness, Jerry recently (within the last month or so) upgraded the wiring harnesses to a coaxial type coated wire that seems to be much more durable.


----------



## rocko (Sep 26, 2007)

Well, I am calling from Canada.....and it tells me that number is "no longer in Service".......it sure would be nice to get a hold of one of those new wiring harnesses.......


----------



## Ken Newcomb (Apr 18, 2003)

Just called them number does work.


----------



## rocko (Sep 26, 2007)

I have called 20 times from 10 different locations.....and the number does not work for me. Does there email not work either?


----------



## Bryan McCulloch (Nov 3, 2007)

Rocko,I just called from Canada,and I got a busy signal.I have always been able to reach them.In the meantime,Misty Marsh is a Gunz up dealer up here,you could try him he might have a harness.

Bryan.


----------



## rocko (Sep 26, 2007)

Good Call....BryanMc...never thought about that.....thanks.


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

Rocko,

PM me your address and we will get you taken care of. We recently moved our coorporate office, warehouse, and phone provider and for some reason we are having phone issues. I don't think our toll free number works internationally. In the future you can call (918) 834-6200. 

I trained with some of your fellow Canuks about a week ago at RockErin (Joseph McCann's Place close to Stillwater, OK). They were laughing about the 70 degree weather and all the water work they were getting to do!

Thanks and good training!

Richard Davis


----------

